# It Happened to Me!!!!



## MissSugarKane

I just had an RB FLAG auction pulled from ebay because it was a used diaper!! I am so mad









And I was one who was not concerned about this new rule









Anyone else been pulled yet? What are we to do when the TP is slow?I know there are other auction sites but they just don't get enough traffic.


----------



## melmosmom

They just pulled all of mine too.. wow! I honestly didn't even know about this new rule.. I am glad that I didn't bother listing all of the other diapers I was going to, what a waste of time! So are all the bidders informed what happened do you think? I wonder if used diaper covers are included in this rule???







:


----------



## Book Addict Jen

They will get the traffic now. Looks like we are going to be forced to move.


----------



## JohnnysGirl

Woah. I didn't really think they would pull many auctions.







Kittybids it is?


----------



## Just*Lindsay

Oh See! I think its time to raise heck! Thats not right!


----------



## MissSugarKane

The email says that repeated violations could lead to me losing my account.Should I go and pull my other auctions I have going?


----------



## ChristinaB

Grrrrr!!!

i think TP will pick up now! Jeesh!


----------



## Cutie Patootie

That is just so flat out ridiculous!







I have stuff I have had for awhile that I know will not sell on the TP.







: ReUzm's and stuff. Boy that ticks me off!


----------



## mama2liam

I just checked out the diaper section on eBay. *NINE* pages. And from what I skimmed, it was all new stuff, and whatever isn't new, I'm now pretty sure will get pulled.

Does this mean war????









ETA - Pardon my mommy-brain/inability to sleep. There are 28 pages, 9 directly-linked pages







I definitely need sleep, just wish I could GET to sleep.


----------



## Just*Lindsay

Yes! I am off to write a letter! This is SO wrong!


----------



## MissSugarKane

: Yes this means war!! I am too tired to write a letter tonight but I will tomorrow.


----------



## Cutie Patootie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MissSugarKane*







: Yes this means war!! I am too tired to write a letter tonight but I will tomorrow.

same here...for sure!







:


----------



## moondiapers

are they sighting their "no used underwear" rule on this?

I'm writting a letter too.

-Heather


----------



## melmosmom

I am so shocked!! even the baby is mad, she is kicking up a storm tonight!! It just aggravates me that they pull the auctions like that, I don't understand why they don't have some type of a notice when you are posting in the cloth diaper section stating that if it is used it is not permitted.. grrr.. I am going to get some sleep and deal with this tomorrow.. I think diaper covers are okay?? They must have screened my auctions a day or so ago, because they sent me a notice that I can't put links in my listings... I would think they would have said something then.. How aggravating!!
night ladies...


----------



## melmosmom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *moondiapers*
are they sighting their "no used underwear" rule on this?

I'm writting a letter too.

-Heather

Yes, this is what they emailed me..
has been ended. All fees associated with this auction have been credited to your account.

The item you have listed does not appear to be consistent with eBay guidelines.

eBay does not permit the sale of any used undergarments in either the general or Mature Audiences categories. Used undergarments would include, but are not limited to: athletic supporters, boxer or jockey shorts, briefs, full-length panty hose, panties, and thongs.

Any hint or insinuation in the auction listing that the undergarments have been previously worn will not be permitted. This includes: modeling the undergarments even if it is stated that the undergarments for sale are not the ones being modeled, holding the undergarments in front of one's body, describing the undergarments as "Never Worn" or "un Used", offering to fulfill "special requests", and any other suggestion that the seller is attempting to circumvent this policy. Auctions with any such implications can and will be ended at eBay's discretion.

This policy can be viewed in its entirety at the following URL:

http://pages.ebay.com/help/policies/...audiences.html

For information on infringing or illegal items, as well as information on other eBay listing policies, please view the following URL:

http://pages.ebay.com/help/policies/items-ov.html

For more information on why eBay has ended an auction, please visit:

http://pages.ebay.com/help/community...ndauction.html

Future auctions listed that fail to meet our listing guidelines will be ended early and repeated violations may jeopardize your account status. We value you as a member of our community and wish to continue our relationship, so we respectfully ask you to refrain from any violations of the Listing Policies or User Agreement in the future.

We thank you in advance for your cooperation.

Regards,

Customer Support (Trust and Safety Department)
eBay Inc


----------



## Muggins&Doody

Quote:

eBay does not permit the sale of any used undergarments in either the general or Mature Audiences categories. Used undergarments would include, but are not limited to: athletic supporters, boxer or jockey shorts, briefs, full-length panty hose, panties, and thongs.
Nowhere does it say diapers!!
















Uggg! This ebay thing is soo aggravating! We've been selling used diapers on ebay since it began, and all of a sudden they get a weed up their @$$?? I am so P.O'd.







:


----------



## Just*Lindsay

OMG...How can they say Used Cloth Diapers fall under that line! This is horrible. I hate war but this upsets me. I wrote my letter, I hope you all write yours. Maybe we should start a petition, you can e-mail me your name or reply here and ill add it, create a list and send it to them.....Ugh! I WILL fight this.


----------



## Jacobsquiltingmommy

ABSOLUTELY RIDICULOUS! I've been selling dipes on eBay for YEARS.. I can't believe this! That is the only way some Mom's get started using CD's.. I know of numerous people who started there. I count on the income I can get selling on eBay. I'm just so angry...ARGGGGG. I wonder if someone told them Cloth Diapers are related to some sort of fetish (y/k those weirdo Adults who wear diapers?). Doesn't make it OK though but could there be some misunderstanding?... do they even realize the amount of money they'll lose out on by doing this?! eBay's made a pretty penny off a lot of diaper auctions, let me tell you..arggg. New dipes are OK I'm assuming?

Crystal

edited to fix spelling!


----------



## meco

Diapers are clearly not stated in the rules. Come on. So adult fetishists can buy NEW adult diapers for their sexual romps, but I cannot buy a 2nhand diaper for my young child?

I will write a letter, but in the mean time I hope we all start checking out Kittybids and WAHMChicks. I know traffic is slow, but if enough people start using it and pushing it...maybe others will too. Like if every WAHM had a link to it and sold on it....and we all BOUGHT on it.


----------



## blessed2bamommie

I was ready to boycott; but, then I remembered the NWT mat/nursing bra on my watch list







.....its starting bid might not save me but a couple bucks anyway...but then a couple bucks is a couple bucks...

but still


----------



## Jacobsquiltingmommy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *meco*
Diapers are clearly not stated in the rules. Come on. So adult fetishists can buy NEW adult diapers for their sexual romps, but I cannot buy a 2nhand diaper for my young child?

I will write a letter, but in the mean time I hope we all start checking out Kittybids and WAHMChicks. I know traffic is slow, but if enough people start using it and pushing it...maybe others will too. Like if every WAHM had a link to it and sold on it....and we all BOUGHT on it.


I second the Kittybids thing.. I'll try really hard to list some stuff there in the next week..

Crystal


----------



## blessed2bamommie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wannabmommie*







I was ready to boycott; but, then I remembered the NWT mat/nursing bra on my watch list







.....its starting bid might not save me but a couple bucks anyway...but then a couple bucks is a couple bucks...

but still

















:


----------



## blessed2bamommie

I guess my thoughts on it...well, except stained items...which justified me buying my first used dipe, a fuz garden melon, :LOL was that what was the difference in a second hand dipe and diaper service dipes. They are *all* used!








:

OK...*now* back to bed! Can I sleep after this little intermission?


----------



## Spicey Momma

That really sucks. I use ebay to sell, to fund the new things that DD actually needs. I am sure kitty bids will pick up, but everyone knows about ebay, and not everyone knows about kitty bids....


----------



## averymybaby

:







that is absolutely ridiculous! Almost 80% of my stash is used, most of it from ebay. Would I be cloth diapering without it? I'm not sure I could have afforded to start!


----------



## bobica

What really bites is that ebay is sooooo public & kittybids & WAHMchicks are known to, well, us! grrrrrrr ebay. While we're at it, grrrr paypal too- they DEFINITELY sold my email addy!!!







: I opened a 2nd acct with an address i've had for years with no spam & suddenly, tons! nice, huh?


----------



## beachmama

I don't understand...

especially when auctions like this get to stay! (Don't look if you don't want to see a grown man WEARING a diaper!)

ETA: the link doesn't work, but it is for an adult diaper in the baby section....yuck!
How does one report this ?


----------



## Danahen

This is insane!!!







:


----------



## slkmile

WHAT THE HECK!?!
this is absolutely ridiculous.
I wonder if someone wrote and complained or something? I mean why the sudden crack-down? Some burned Mama, maybe?

Stupid is what it is.
BUT the good thing is we can support Mama commerce by using WAHMchicks and Kittybids, right? And those of us with stores can make sure we link there from our sites to help increase traffic...?


----------



## QueenSheba'sMom

it's the end of the world as we know it
it's the end of the world as we know it

(r.e.m. lyrics)

wow.
the end of an era.
what do I tell new converts now?


----------



## cj'smommy

That is ridiculous!!






























I've had other problems with Ebay and the crummy thing is that you get back a form letter. Sounds like the one listed above, it doesn't answer your direct question. Same with the one I got sent back, it had nothing to do with the problem I had.







So I don't know what/how we can really get through to them.

With all the money the generate from diaper sales, I'm really surprised that they're doing this.


----------



## KayleeZoo

Is there a way we could start an auction at ebay, that really is just a link to kittybids? I've seen information selling auctions there before, could we do the same thing, at least for awhile, to generate some more traffic at KB?

This sucks. Ebay is where I always sell Bumkins AIOs, ME covers, etc. and count on the $$ I can make there to fund new purchases.


----------



## Ok

Ebay was like going to the library to look up information about cloth diapers for me in the early days. I never signed up for an account, but I used to look a lot to get a sense of what was out there and to ask question of my CD friends.

Figuring out WHY there is a sudden enforcement of the no-used diaper policy is the lynchpin. I mean geez: they let people sell all kinds of disgusting-and-or-stupid stuff on there but want to restrict clean-but-used diapers?


----------



## AugustLia23

This really bites. I was bidding on some things that got removed too. I didn't really belive that eBay would just cut off listings like that and leave that nasty listing for the adult sposies.


----------



## mellybellyplus2

I got an email from ebay stating that they were "hiring in my area" - free training, good pay, etc. And to call a phone number. Maybe they wouldn't be recruiting if they didn't have to keep an "eye" on all of our "gross, disgusting, perverted used diapers"! *inserts lots of sarcasm here* UGH! That's horrible


----------



## DreamingMama

I hate eBay!!!!







:


----------



## Carolinamidwife

Wow, I did not think it would actually affect us.

Call me crazy but could they not just make a no underwear rule? Personally, I don't give a rip what the fetish folks do. This sucks. I had some stuff I was going to sell.


----------



## ChristiansMomma

I was hoping to sell all my diapers on ebay when ds potty learns!

What are the Fuz owners going to do!!! They buy a brand new WIO for $100 and don't like it and try to resell it and Ebay pulls it!

I remember seeing an Ice Star go for $127.00 with stains and the applique was fraying! I know it wouldn't have went for that on the TP! What are we going to do!!!!


----------



## jmreinke

I saw a half eaten sandwich for sale on eBay a couple of weeks ago.

I had some of our barely used diapers I was going to sell, but now I guess I'll wait to see what the fallout is.







:


----------



## HoosierDiaperinMama

Has anyone ever noticed how many cloth auctions there are compared to the sposie auctions? It's not hard to figure out that cloth is much more popular on eBay therefore probably bringing in more money for them.









This really sucks. I guess it's time to take our business elsewhere.


----------



## Alstrameria

This is what I said, maybe they'll do it!!

I just wanted to let you know that the majority of selling I do on ebay is within the diaper category, and many are used. I also buy frequently. The diapering community is a close knit one and we are aware of what we are buying/selling. I will go elsewhere to buy/sell diapers, no problem there. I was wondering if you would be willing to post a link to kittybids.com to redirect your many, many, many ebay users that shop for diapers on ebay?

Thanks,

Jen


----------



## mom2mygirls

: Iam boycottong them I will not list or buy anything from them this just ticks me right off.


----------



## mamamoo

Man, how crappy is that!? I have bought tons of used dipes on ebay...I wouldn't even buy new ones on their, I would just go to the WAHM's site. I refuse to use ebay anymore at all!!!


----------



## mommy2boys

Wow I honestly didn't beleive they were serious and just listed several auctions last night. Some have bids. I guess I will just wait until ebay pulls them so I can get my fees refunded.


----------



## sweetfeet

OK that angers me. Its our choice as consumers if we want to buy something that has been used. So if they are going to police things that are potentially harmful (I'm assuming thats the reason for the pulling) then they need to not let people sell used carseats, used breast pumps, used silverware, tupperware etc. This really upsets me because it feels like they are telling us what we can and can't buy.
Someone go put a "ghost in a jar" or "air from the ocean" on auction. :LOL


----------



## Aaudreysmom

WOW! I have several used dipes that just ended yesterday and 2 more that end tonight. I wonder why mine were not pulled. I will gladly go to kittybids with my next diaper.


----------



## WhitneyVL

Rather than send an email (which will probably just get you a generic canned response) telling eBay about our thoughts, how about sending a hard copy to headquarters? Here's the address:
eBay Inc.
2145 Hamilton Avenue
San Jose, California 95125


----------



## Max's Mami

I cant believe it!!! All of those fuzbaby dipes were pulled but the wool covers werent.

I guess this solves your problem Angelica


----------



## mom2mygirls

I just signed up at kittybids have to figure out how to use it.

Christina


----------



## Trishy

_Moving to Activism._


----------



## HRC121799

I guess they're going crazy pulling diaper auctions now, that sucks. You'd think they'd be too busy pulling freaky/sick auctions that were actually violating things.


----------



## mehndi mama

What's the e-mail addy to send a letter to e-bay?
I'll send a hard copy if I don't like the response I get, but I think e-mail is a good place to start.
If EVERYONE here who relies on used dipes from e-bay were to write, they'd have hundreds of complaints, at least. It's worth doing, even if it's just to get the word out that used cloth diapers are CLEAN and NEEDED.

A few points to include:
Most of their 20-some pages of cloth auctions are used
Used but clean diapers are an American diapering staple - Diaper services as an example
Many parents could not affort to start cloth diapering without buying used & selling used
We will take ALL auction business elsewhere if used cloth can't be sold
How can they pull used cloth baby diapers, yet leave adult-baby fetish diapers in the BABY section? They are punishing concientious parents for the misdeeds of fetishists.

I'll try to draft a letter later.


----------



## MamaMonica

Wow What a turn of events! I don't really like eBay, but I was going to sell my stash of Motherease when ds is completely potty-trained.

Now I like eBay even less.


----------



## MissSugarKane

I don't get why this was moved. We are talking diapers are we not?


----------



## poisonedapple

As I read through these 3 pages, this got moved to activism, I wondered how I moved from diapering to here. This is so irritating. Ive bought so many diapers off ebay, I dont have money to buy many new diapering items, though I normally use the TP, its great to get a good deal on ebay. To see whats out there, and it can be fun to just watch an auction go and see where it will end up. Its not even listed as underware, and well I dont call it that anyway, I call them diapers, so I wouldnt even think of it applying. Guess Ill have to sign up for Kittybids just seems everyone puts their auctions so expensive over there (the few times Ive visited).


----------



## Gemini

Ooo. A draft letter. I'll send one in when you have one. This is rediculous. I'll help the cause for you ladies.


----------



## mommy2boys

Still waiting for mine to be removed. This is so dumb! I'm going to go write a letter now. Thanks for the tips to include mehndi mama.


----------



## Sustainer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Muggins&Doody*
Nowhere does it say diapers!!


Quote:


Originally Posted by *meco*
Diapers are clearly not stated in the rules.

I think it's ridiculous to include diapers in a "no used underwear" rule, but, technically it does say:

Quote:

Used undergarments would include, *but are not limited to:*
What I'm confused about is this:

Quote:

Any hint or insinuation in the auction listing that the undergarments have been previously worn will not be permitted. This includes: modeling the undergarments even if it is stated that the undergarments for sale are not the ones being modeled, holding the undergarments in front of one's body, describing the undergarments as "Never Worn" or "un Used", offering to fulfill "special requests", and any other suggestion that the seller is attempting to circumvent this policy. Auctions with any such implications can and will be ended at eBay's discretion.
How does "never worn" imply that it has been worn?


----------



## mehndi mama

Here's my form letter - look okay?

To whomever is responsible for pulling used cloth diaper auctions:

I am writing to inform you that you are doing a disservice to many babies around the world, not to mention to your own company, by deciding to include used cloth baby diapers in your prohibition against selling used underwear.
First of all, the majority of the 20+ pages of auctions up in the Cloth Diapering section at any one time are for used diapers. Selling used diapers on e-bay allows the seller to buy diapers in the proper size for their baby, and buying used diapers allows parents already short on funds to make the best diapering choice for their baby. In addition to this, there are also many "designer" diaper brands that are sold used on E-bay, that get bid up in the hundreds of dollars. Is E-bay really willing to lose the fees gained from those auctions, just to enforce a rule aimed at sexual fetishists?
The use of pre-owned cloth diapers is a long-standing business tradition, as the existence of diaper services attests. If they have been laundered, they are clean, and parents are conscientious enough to discern which diapers are a good buy, and which ones aren't.
I would suggest that the issue of used cloth diapers be dropped, and auctions for used cloth diapers be allowed to continue. Instead, may we request that your policing efforts be directed to the considerable number of "adult baby" fetish auctions that appear in the Baby Cloth Diapering auction pages?
Because E-bay is THE high-traffic online auction, our vast online community of cloth diaperers is saddened to see this prohibition on the sale of used cloth diapers. There is no other medium that exposes new parents to the very large span of diapering options available to them, and no other auction site that will provide sellers with the number of bidders necessary for them to recoup the costs of their initial purchases. Be that as it may, we will collectively look to find another buying ad selling avenue for ALL auction items if we are no longer able to buy & sell used cloth baby diapers on E-bay.
I sincerely hope you will reconsider your interpretation of E-bay's "no used underwear" rule, and will stop pulling auctions for used cloth baby diapers.


----------



## poisonedapple

Quote:

This includes: modeling the undergarments even if it is stated that the undergarments for sale are not the ones being modeled, holding the undergarments in front of one's body,
That one adult diaper someone posted earlier should of been pulled just for these rules. They were held out infront of someone AND there is a girl wearing one, not to mention her pose.


----------



## mehndi mama

Boy, way to kill a thread by moving it to Activism.....







:


----------



## MissSugarKane

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mehndi mama*
Boy, way to kill a thread by moving it to Activism.....







:

I agree. I never step out of diapering so if I was not the OP I may have never even seen this thread now that it has been moved.If we are talking cloth diapers I don't get why it was moved.


----------



## Jacobsquiltingmommy

Isn't this thread totally of interest to almost all CDering Mamas here? I'm really confused about the move too..









Great letter, Mehndi Mama! Thanks for taking the time to write it for us all







Does anyone have the email addy we should sent it to? Wouldn't it be great if everyone here sent a copy?..lol.. totally flood their email boxes.. :nana: .. they'd never mess with us again..lololol... sorry I can't help myself..

Crystal


----------



## nurse131

Has it been specifically stated in the rules that the prohibition is because of fetishism? Because (playing







advocate here) I think the concern may be one of hygenic issues. If someone had told me a year ago I would buy used diapers, and pay big bucks for them to boot I would have laughed at them and said "ewww gross". Now diapers are not specifically included in the wording of the rule but they are in fact undergarments and if you consider that most "adult" underwear is neither urinated in or deficated in I can definately see a concern for hygene...to the uninformed.

Yes diaper service diapers are re-used re-sold all the time but they are bleached out the wazoo!!

Perhaps it is a mater of educating the policy makers at ebay. I do a lot of buying and some selling on ebay, I do not want to boycot them, but I do think that the SUDDEN interest in pulling used diaper auctions needs to be addressed.


----------



## luvmy3boyz

I may be totally of base but I believe it started being enforced when people were selling ladies unwashed underpants claiming them as being worn by young girls.


----------



## nurse131

And now I'm even more furious!!!

Baby diapers are sexually explicit?!?!? This is absolute nonsense. You can list PORN but not diapers?!?!

SHOULDN"T THEY PULL ALL THE SPOSIE AUCTIONS TOO THEN?!?!?! Lord knows how many sickos get aroused by them!!!







:










































:


----------



## mamamoo

If anyone could explain the conncetion between worn girls' undies and baby dipes then I might just be able to understand this!!! UGH....people are so freaky! Who on earth would connect used panties(and frankly I don't care if someone wants to buy used panties, even dirty ones...doesn't hurt me any), and used infant dipes. That just worries me. Blech!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *luvmy3boyz*
I may be totally of base but I believe it started being enforced when people were selling ladies unwashed underpants claiming them as being worn by young girls.


----------



## Mommy2Brittani

That just FECKING sucks! I copied the letter and I will be printing it and addressing it and getting it in the mail...It is just stupid that they are not pulling the porno auctions...YUCK!


----------



## crunchymamatobe

Grrr at ebay...







:

eBay.co.uk still has plenty of used dipes for sale - hopefully they won't start pulling auctions over here before I need them in the next 18 months or so...

Thanks, MehndiMama, for that letter! I'm sending it this morning!


----------



## True Blue

I second we start using the other auction sites....they are free for sellers anyway, aren't they?


----------



## Book Addict Jen

they are free for the buyer & the seller can sell for free if they don't use the bells & whistles. So try it out for awhile.


----------



## GeoBaby

oh, bummer! I planned to sell my mediums so I could buy Larges! Crud!


----------



## Double A

funny thing happened.....I have several diapers up at ebay, and they all have bids, and are selling quite well.
This am I got an email from ebay stating that I violated rules stating in my auction that they are like Happy Heiny's or fuzzi bunz......but they left it up! I didnt use the words used anywhere though, so maybe thats the hitch. Here I was thinking "OH NO, they're going to start pulling!"

what if we sent emails to all of the people that have boughten diapers from us, and asked them to also send a letter of dissapointment? That would help some.....they would get sick of hearing it at some point I would guess.


----------



## SaveTheWild

A thought...and I may be totally off base here...

first of all, I too think that this is a total bummer, because ebay is a great way for people to be able to buy diapers they otherwise wouldn't be able to afford,, etc.

that said, I see all the time on this boards people complaining and getting totally up in arms about the adult diapers. Many times people said complained to ebay, sent letters, reported sellers, etc.

well, apparently ebay listened to those complaints and decided to just ban them all.

Now, I don't agree that they should have done that. But I also think that they should leave the adult diapers up there too. People may think they are "gross" and "perverted" but to each his own, I say. If you are get infuriated about someone elses "hobby" being able to use eBay, and tell eBay they should be banned, then you should be willing to accept someone ele doing it to you.

I am obviously not suggesting that everyone who is angry about the diaper situation also believes that adult diapers should be banned...but there are enough to matter.


----------



## mehndi mama

The reference I made in my letter to adult diapers is only that they do not belong in the BABY diapering section. E-bay has a couple other areas that are appropriate for the listing of adult diapers - one for adult incontinence products, and one in the Adult listings for "adult babies". Neither are appropriate to list in Baby Items -> Diapering -> Cloth

I do realize that a lot of people react to adult diapers with revulsion on a gut-level, especially when in reference to the Adult Baby fetish. AB's, however, are a very large fetish group, and I've even had teenagers as young as 14 contact me about diapers. They're out there, they are not going away.....but they *do* need to stay away from the areas of e-bay dedicated to real babies.

So if anyone out there decides to write to e-bay about adult fetish diapers, PLEASE temper your requests! If we want any diapers allowed, adult ones must be allowed, too. Simply pointing out that they belong in their own categories will suffice.


----------



## Annette&Aden

For the time being, it seems that we can get around the rule easily enough though. I'm just guessing here, but I doubt that ebay has people actually going through auctions one at a time deciding if it is violating the policy, that would be expensive and time consuming. Most likely they have bots that skim all auctions looking for keywords. If we avoid using the keywords like "used" or "worn" in our diaper auctions, we can probably fly under the radar so to speak. I have several auctions going right now where I just describe the condition the diaper is in but I don't say "used" or "worn" but I'm still honest. KWIM? Instead of saying "my son wore/used this diaper for 3 months" say "this diaper is in very good condition with no stains or tears".

I'm all for writing letters (after my auctions end







) but this might be the best way to keep using ebay for now. I realize that Kittybids and Wahmchicks can't grow if don't move there, but I don't want to lose the larger audience ebay has. SO many people might be considering cloth who would never find kittybids or wahmchicks but do know they can find almost anything on ebay.

Just my 2 cents...


----------



## Book Addict Jen

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Double A*
what if we sent emails to all of the people that have boughten diapers from us, and asked them to also send a letter of dissapointment? That would help some.....they would get sick of hearing it at some point I would guess.

We could also send a letter to all our customers that we have moved to a WHAM auction. That would be a better solution. We would pay less for listings, we would support a WAHM & get the word out faster. I have said it before. We can make a difference. We can help spread the word. Send an email to every customer & every diapermaker you know. I am sure within a week hundreads of thousands or moms can be contacted.


----------



## mrzmeg

Just FYI, eBay's phone numbers are 1-888-749-3229 and 1-800-322-9266.

They don't have those advertised on the site







. Wonder how much they'd like getting calls rained upon them?

Unfortunately, they aren't open on the weekends.


----------



## meco

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Diaper_Addict_Jen*
We can make a difference. We can help spread the word. Send an email to every customer & every diapermaker you know. I am sure within a week hundreads of thousands or moms can be contacted.

Great attitude







I like the way you think. We all CAN make a a difference.


----------



## nurse131

Someone posted that they got a letter from ebay stating that used diaper auctions would be allowed....

here's the thread


----------



## AahRee

Okay, does anyone know if this is because of fetish people buying used diapers? Because there's a serious ick factor there, and maybe someone (a seller?) complained, and rather than trying to police the buyers, they're just not letting anyone sell anymore? Not saying it's the right approach, but trying to find a rational reason for this new policy...


----------



## AahRee

Oops. I should have read the whole thread before responding...







Sorry!


----------



## LaffNowCryLater

OK, if they do not allow used cloth, then why do they have under tips of selling cloth to put details like the brand, if it us used, size, etc?







.

I just had an auction the ended (not pulled) and I said they were used in the description but not in the title and was worried it would get pulled but it never did.
eBay sux!!







:


----------



## HeatherTremblay

Okay, here's the official eBay stance on this - I'm betting that they had a new employee who just didn't really know what they were doing yet...

"I can assure you that any cloth diaper that is listed in a non-sexual
fashion will not be removed from our site. If one is removed, it is
either a mistake, or for some unrelated violation. The policy was
recently under review and unfortunately a number of auctions were
removed that were later deemed to be acceptable, however the policy has
been clarified and any eBay employee who needs to be aware is aware that this items are fine and should not be ended."


----------



## art4babies

I am glad to hear that it wounds like they rethought their actions.


----------



## hunnybumm

Can't sell used cloth but you can sell your virginity? That makes sence.


----------



## art4babies

oh - they took it off - what was it????!!!!


----------



## NatureMama3

*read it all*

WHEW! I was getting worried I'd have to find a cure for my eBay addiction!


----------



## juneweaver

Quote:


Originally Posted by *melmosmom* 
Yes, this is what they emailed me..
has been ended. All fees associated with this auction have been credited to your account.

The item you have listed does not appear to be consistent with eBay guidelines.

eBay does not permit the sale of any used undergarments in either the general or Mature Audiences categories. Used undergarments would include, but are not limited to: athletic supporters, boxer or jockey shorts, briefs, full-length panty hose, panties, and thongs.

Any hint or insinuation in the auction listing that the undergarments have been previously worn will not be permitted. This includes: modeling the undergarments even if it is stated that the undergarments for sale are not the ones being modeled, holding the undergarments in front of one's body, describing the undergarments as "Never Worn" or "un Used", offering to fulfill "special requests", and any other suggestion that the seller is attempting to circumvent this policy. Auctions with any such implications can and will be ended at eBay's discretion.

This policy can be viewed in its entirety at the following URL:

http://pages.ebay.com/help/policies/...audiences.html

For information on infringing or illegal items, as well as information on other eBay listing policies, please view the following URL:

http://pages.ebay.com/help/policies/items-ov.html

For more information on why eBay has ended an auction, please visit:

http://pages.ebay.com/help/community...ndauction.html

Future auctions listed that fail to meet our listing guidelines will be ended early and repeated violations may jeopardize your account status. We value you as a member of our community and wish to continue our relationship, so we respectfully ask you to refrain from any violations of the Listing Policies or User Agreement in the future.

We thank you in advance for your cooperation.

Regards,

Customer Support (Trust and Safety Department)
eBay Inc

Note that this is from 2004 but FWIW applies to current ebay actions.


----------



## Sustainer

There's a difference, though. Before, they ended up apologizing and assuring us that diapers were not going to be included in the rule against used underwear.

Now, they're specifically saying that there's a new rule against used *diapers*.

There's a petition at http://www.petitiononline.com/clothdpr/petition.html


----------



## arwenevenstar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CrunchyMamaToBe* 
Grrr at ebay...







:

eBay.co.uk still has plenty of used dipes for sale - hopefully they won't start pulling auctions over here before I need them in the next 18 months or so...

Thanks, MehndiMama, for that letter! I'm sending it this morning!

Sorry to be bearer of bad tidings, but I think Ebay UK has wind of this too from what I picked up this morning on a UK parenting forum. It hasn't taken full effect yet, but they are pulling diaper auctions yes!

I am also going to copy the letter and actually post it on the UK parenting site if you are okay with that Mendhi Mama. I will wait until I have your permission however, I will see if there are mothers on there who will also want to write a similar letter.

THanks

OKAY!! Scrap that! Just read the "Peace from Ebay thread" !!!


----------



## Sustainer

I just want to point out to everyone that this thread, with the exception of the last 3 posts (4 including this one) is from 2004. The "Peace from Ebay" thread is also from 2004.

In 2004, Ebay began a policy forbidding used underwear. Some diaper auctions were pulled by accident. Ebay apologized and said that used diapers would be allowed.

NOW, Ebay has JUST started a NEW policy expressly forbidding used DIAPERS.


----------



## mehndi mama

Well, if there is a whole new incident to diaper auctions being pulled from a new policy forbidding used diaper sales, PLEASE feel free to use my letter. This is quite the unfortunate occurrance!


----------



## juneweaver

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mehndi mama* 
Well, if there is a whole new incident to diaper auctions being pulled from a new policy forbidding used diaper sales, PLEASE feel free to use my letter. This is quite the unfortunate occurrance!

Great to hear from someone who went thru this before! Not sure there is a new policy but many of the same stock emails after auctions removed.. Maybe some more new employees who need to be alerted to actual ebat policy as clarified last time in 2004 that used cloth baby dipes are not underware and are not prohbited. Would be good to have any input you can lend. And thanks for permission to use your great and newly relevant letter.


----------



## Sustainer

This is what Ebay has just stated:

"With a recent policy clarification, eBay has made the decision to
prohibit the sale of used diapers, including used cloth diapers. Going forward,
eBay will no longer permit the sale of used diapers."


----------



## juneweaver

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sustainer* 
This is what Ebay has just stated:

"With a recent policy clarification, eBay has made the decision to
prohibit the sale of used diapers, including used cloth diapers. Going forward,
eBay will no longer permit the sale of used diapers."

Thanks


----------



## ~Mamaterra~

I just checked and there are still several auctions with used or gently worn diapers that are listed....I will continue to watch this transgression!!!


----------



## mrzmeg

IIRC from last time, some people had luck using terminology like "gently loved"---a euphemism for used, of course. But these tended to get by the eBay screeners...


----------



## SleeplessMommy

FYI, I have had very good luck with www.craigslist.org. (not diapers, but other stuff)

Free, local listings, at a fixed selling price. Circumvents eBAY entirely, and lots of people buy stuff there.

Activism wise, it will be hard to get anywhere with eBAY. They are just too big. I have found it _impossible_ to get a human to actually respond to a seller question, other than by cut-and-paste. The best thing to do is walk away.

And since this is the activism forum, eBAY is a huge source of circumfetishists buying medical devices to play with at home (hopefully on themselves). Why don't they crack down on those guys and leave the cloth diapers alone?


----------



## mamamoo

Someone posted on my wool soaker group that we should contact them through their suggestions link. That it will get their attention because they actually read all of those.


----------

